# Mascul/femelă de cimpanzeu



## vincix

(_this thread was split from here_)

Dar dacă tot suntem în sfera asta semantică, ai idee cum pot să traduc  de fapt corect (știu că e stupid, dar tot nu sunt lămurit cum e în  română) „male gorilla”, „female chimpanzee” și alte sintagme de genul  ăsta? E corect să traduc cu genitivul, adica „masculul gorilei”, „femela  cimpanzeului” sau poate „masculul gorilă”, „femela cimpanzeu”? Sau  ambele or fi corecte? Dar dacă e la plural și nu aș folosi genitivul,  cum aș spune? „Masculii gorilă”? etc. etc.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 

Intuiția ta e corectă.  Eu,  una,  aș re-poziționa pentru limpezirea contextuală,  în schimb, ['gorila'  mascul] , ['gorilele' mascul] , [ 'gorilei' mascul] ,  etc.,  lăsând 'mascul'  în afara   flexionării or a altor transformări. Pe de altă parte, 'masculul-gorilă/cimpanzeu'  sau 'femela-cimpanzeu/gorilă'  sau  GD,  care încurcă foarte multă lume,  mai poate avea și următoarea formă de 'masculului/femelei gorilă/cimpanzeu'. După cum observi,  doar un substantiv preia flexionarea /declinarea (lat.) ,  mai exact 'the head'  of the NG (al grupului nominal).  

Acum să exemplific ceva.  Dacă voi spune,  "I-am dat 1.[masculului] 2.[gorilei] o banană", se observă 2 grupuri nominale distincte cu 2 cazuri distincte: 1.dativ, 2.genitiv (al posesiei). Interesantă e varianta cu cimpanzeu pentru că,  dacă înlocuiești 'gorilei' cu 'cimpanzeului',  contextul devine extrem de confuz. De aceea,  se evită confuzia asupra discuției despre perechea de cimpanzei,  și apelăm la următoarea combinație posibilă și clară: "I-am dat [femelei- D. ]  [cimpanzeu lui - G. ]  o banană".

(_... split post ..._)

Și ,  mai sper,  că nu am băgat pe nimeni în ceață,  că pe mine nu mai aveam mult.


----------



## vincix

Înțeleg ce zici într-o bună măsură, dar nu înțeleg foarte exact care sunt variantele preferate de tine. Deci lași „mascul” în afara flexionării, dar la fel e și cu „femelă”?
N-am înțeles totuși combinația posibilă și clară. „Femelei cimpanzeu” sau ”Femelei cimpanzeului”? A doua îmi sună mai prost.

Și cum rămâne cu pluralul până la urmă? Deci „gorilele mascul”? „maimuțele mascul?” „cimpanzeii mascul”? Și la fel cu femela?

Și deci combinația despre care vorbești contrazice ce ai zis mai sus cu „masculul” care rămâne în afara flexionării, nu? „I-am dat masculului cimpanzeu” (fără -lui, bănuiesc). Până la urmă am senzația că e pur și simplu important să nu sune prost  Așa cum eviți cacofonia. Toate astea par niște handicapuri reale ale limbii pe care engleza (și nu numai) le rezolvă atât de ușor.


----------



## vincix

Bun atunci. Mersi pentru ampla explicație, (_comments outside the main focus of the discussion were removed by mod_)


----------



## irinet

Ha! 
Soluția cea mai clară e dată chiar în titlul oferit de Farscape,  'femelă/mascul *de* cimpanzeu'.  Astfel, se evită orice confuzie gramaticală sau semantică.


----------



## stormwatch

(...) într-o traducere fluentă *traduci ideile, nu cuvintele.* Dacă din context rezultă clar că e vorba de cimpanzei sau gorile, spui simplu femele sau masculi (pentru că rezultă din context ce fel de femele sau masculi e vorba). Dacă-s la grămadă, gorile cu cimpanzei şi trebuie neapărat să specifici şi sexul fiecăruia, spui „femela-cimpanzeu” (sau gorilă).


----------



## farscape

stormwatch said:


> (...) într-o traducere fluentă *traduci ideile, nu cuvintele.* Dacă din context rezultă clar că e vorba de cimpanzei sau gorile, spui simplu femele sau masculi (pentru că rezultă din context ce fel de femele sau masculi e vorba). Dacă-s la grămadă...



Din păcate context nu prea avem aici și deci ne păstrăm în sfera conceptelor generale. În principiu însă sunt de acord cu opinia dumitale despre fluența unei traduceri dintr-o limbă străină.

f.


----------

